
Hadoop Dynamic Overcommit Outlined by Yahoo - erdevs
http://yahoohadoop.tumblr.com/post/147399828686/moving-the-utilization-needle-with-hadoop
======
erdevs
I wonder if this will impact offerings like Pepperdata and Cloudera's cluster
utilization tools.

